# Supprimer Safari pour Firefox



## M@cDavid (3 Février 2009)

Bonjour,

Je suis newbie sur MacBookPro et je souhaiterai supprimer Safari de mon Dock et le désinstaller complètement afin de mettre à la place Firefox dans mon Dock.

Comment dois-je faire svp ?

Merci d'avance de votre aide et surtout de votre indulgence pour un newbie.


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Février 2009)

Pour l'enlever du dock, c'est simple, tu le fais glisser hors du dock et tu fais glisser l'icone de Firefox (qui est dans ton dossier Applications) à la place.
En revanche, évite de le supprimer complètement.


----------



## DeepDark (3 Février 2009)

Pour faire de Firefox ton navigateur par défaut : 

Safari > Préférences > Onglet "Général" : Navigateur Web par défaut : choisir FF


----------



## pascalformac (3 Février 2009)

Pour completer
ne désinstalle pas Safari
laisse le tranquillement dans applications
( en plus parfois il arrive qu'un site flanche avec tel navigateur et pas un autre, et tu seras bien content de l'avoir en ces cas là)


----------



## mac_gyver (3 Février 2009)

+1 pour conserver Safari  

Personnellement, j'avais voulu faire pareil et puis en mettant un peu le nez dans Safari et ben j'ai fini par dégager Firefox  

Disons que le renard enflammé est intéressant du fait du nombre important de plugins disponibles (foxmarks pour synchroniser marque pages PC/Mac, fireftp comme client FTP intégré ...)


----------

